# Most Likely Scenario



## abwowang

I keep reading about marbury to minnesota is probably the best thing that can happen to minnesota. That minny doesn't really have many other options to make them a better team. 

I don't see any other options?... who could minny add to their team, to put them into a finals contender? I don't see it... 

Marbury and KG.... the most likely? or not? and if this is so.... what do you guys feel about it?


----------



## JuX

No.


----------



## JBoog35

Could happen, but I doubt it. On top of that, it still doesn't make them a playoff team.


----------



## Avalanche

add marbury and (enter draft pick here) to KG and an improved mccants next season and i could see the wolves turning it around and making the playoffs... no where near a title contendor, but they will be much improved next season.
i do think the marbury trade could happen, and im not against it, not what i would do ideally but the wolves are despirate, get starbury... maybe make a trade during the season for another player in a similar situation, chasing a ring and we might get somewhere


----------



## abwowang

i want more than anything for KG to win.. 

but seriously, i dont see a better, more possible situation for minny right now. they dont have any big chips to offer, they dont have much salary space... marbury is the best option right now... :/

it sucks. it will make them a lil more exciting, and better but.... yea...


----------



## JuX

I'd reconsider that Marbury move if he is not such of a ****head. It seems like he lost a touch of his sparkling offense as he ages on. Hope I'm wrong only if he's returning to Minnesota.


----------



## endora60

abwowang said:


> i want more than anything for KG to win..
> 
> but seriously, i dont see a better, more possible situation for minny right now. they dont have any big chips to offer, they dont have much salary space... marbury is the best option right now... :/
> 
> it sucks. it will make them a lil more exciting, and better but.... yea...



But..but...but...It's Marbury!

Come on, this is Stephon Marbury, the eternally underacheiving malcontent. Stephon Marbury, who openly disrespects his coach and teammates. Stephon Marbury, who costs more than he's ever actually been worth. Stephon Marbury, who christened himself "Starbury" and calls himself the best point guard in the game.

He's not worth the money, the effort, the time or the hassle. Let him stay in New York and battle there. There's just _got_ to be someone better somewhere. There has to be.

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35

Thank you Laurie, the Wolves may be desperate, but c'mon. He is very selfish anyways, he's also a team cancer. I wouldn't want him or Francis on the Wolves, but thats the reason they are available, and they are the most talented pieces the Wolves have a shot at. But Still, Come On, let's go down a different road.


----------



## endora60

JBoog35 said:


> Thank you Laurie, the Wolves may be desperate, but c'mon. He is very selfish anyways, he's also a team cancer. I wouldn't want him or Francis on the Wolves, but thats the reason they are available, and they are the most talented pieces the Wolves have a shot at. But Still, Come On, let's go down a different road.


Steve Francis is never going to be good again unless/until he can be with Cuttino Mobley again. He's miserable, bitter and nasty--and he'll _be_ all those things until they can figure out a way to be based in the same city again. So unless you want either A) to somehow grab Cat from the Clips or, B) want to put up with the same crap Orlando and New York have, forget Steve Francis.

Laurie


----------



## JuX

endora60 said:


> Steve Francis is never going to be good again unless/until he can be with Cuttino Mobley again. He's miserable, bitter and nasty--and he'll _be_ all those things until they can figure out a way to be based in the same city again. So unless you want either A) to somehow grab Cat from the Clips or, B) want to put up with the same crap Orlando and New York have, forget Steve Francis.
> 
> Laurie


God, it's like he must survive with Cuttino Mobley. I laughed at the fact when Mobley got traded to Sac-town, Francis was such a cry baby and threatened not to play ball. What a punk. Where did he get that from?


----------



## abwowang

yea marbury and francis are both viable options, but no one wants them. i'd rather have marbury than francis, but yea neither will help that much..

yea theres gotta be someone better out there.... BUT WHO?!!? Laurie... WHO?!.. 

im worried.. im honestly worried for KG... 
i kno he'll stay in minny, but i doubt that much will change... :/


----------



## endora60

Juxtaposed said:


> God, it's like he must survive with Cuttino Mobley. I laughed at the fact when Mobley got traded to Sac-town, Francis was such a cry baby and threatened not to play ball. What a punk. Where did he get that from?


For two guys who spend their summers together (now that they aren't together all year 'round), dress alike, call and/or email one another a dozen or more times a day when they're apart, etc., how surprised are you, really, that Francis finds the current situation--him in New York, Mobley in LA--intolerable? 

I feel bad for him.  

Anyway, the point is this: For one big reason if no other, _Steve Francis isn't somebody the Wolves should even be considering._

Laurie


----------



## endora60

abwowang said:


> yea theres gotta be someone better out there.... BUT WHO?!!? Laurie... WHO?!..


A couple of possibilities. What's everyone think of these guys?

1) Steve Blake from Portland. He's been the best of the point guard lot this year, but with the crowning of Telfair as The Point Guard of the Future and the emergence of Jarett Jack, it looks like Blake may be odd man out this summer. He won't be expensive, he works hard and is a solid citizen, and he can both feed Garnett and finish himself if necessary. Nice distance shooter.

2) Brevin Knight from Charlotte. With Raymond Felton getting himself properly together, Knight's become superfluous. Not the greatest attitude sometimes, but he's solid and can provide scoring and assist Garnett.

3) Milt Palacio from Utah. He's had some back problems recently, so I don't know if he's somebody to take a chance on. He can both score and assist, however, and he never causes anybody any hassle. With Deron Williams getting past the rookie wall (finally) after the All Star break, Palacio got less playing time--and then got hurt. Earlier in the season, though, he did pretty well with what he was given.

Gimme a day and I'll think of more. Realistically, though, some of the hardcore real Wolves fans here might have better ideas than mine about what'd be good for the team.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

endora60 said:


> A couple of possibilities. What's everyone think of these guys?
> 
> 1) Steve Blake from Portland. He's been the best of the point guard lot this year, but with the crowning of Telfair as The Point Guard of the Future and the emergence of Jarett Jack, it looks like Blake may be odd man out this summer. He won't be expensive, he works hard and is a solid citizen, and he can both feed Garnett and finish himself if necessary. Nice distance shooter.
> 
> 2) Brevin Knight from Charlotte. With Raymond Felton getting himself properly together, Knight's become superfluous. Not the greatest attitude sometimes, but he's solid and can provide scoring and assist Garnett.
> 
> 3) Milt Palacio from Utah. He's had some back problems recently, so I don't know if he's somebody to take a chance on. He can both score and assist, however, and he never causes anybody any hassle. With Deron Williams getting past the rookie wall (finally) after the All Star break, Palacio got less playing time--and then got hurt. Earlier in the season, though, he did pretty well with what he was given.
> 
> Gimme a day and I'll think of more. Realistically, though, some of the hardcore real Wolves fans here might have better ideas than mine about what'd be good for the team.
> 
> Laurie


the "need" as such isnt exactly for a point guard.... its for another star caliber player, at any position really....
if you could pick up all-star caliber wingman, then i have no problem with banks running the point, if its an all-star caliber point guard then hassel and mccants can start, we dont need a position specifically, we just need fire power


----------



## abwowang

yea if we did get one of those 3 guys.. 

that wont put minny over the top. 

What I'm expecting, and what KG is expecting is some DRAMATIC help. Some help that will AT LEAST guarantee playoff spot. 

adding steve blake wont guarantee that... 
besides.. i'd rather have banks and jaric at point than blake or PALACIO!?... 

i'll take knight though


----------



## endora60

abwowang said:


> yea if we did get one of those 3 guys..
> 
> that wont put minny over the top.
> 
> What I'm expecting, and what KG is expecting is some DRAMATIC help. Some help that will AT LEAST guarantee playoff spot.
> 
> adding steve blake wont guarantee that...
> besides.. i'd rather have banks and jaric at point than blake or PALACIO!?...
> 
> i'll take knight though


OK, remove Palacio. 

Look at the numbers on Blake, though; he's sooo much better than people think! He can provide scoring and assists. Is he a vibrant, dramatic presence who's going to put butts in the seats? No--the guy is singularly short on charisma. Nobody's ever going to go to a game to see Steve Blake play. But he's quite good and certainly better than what you've got now.

As for Brevin Knight, you might want to get in touch with Coach/GM Bickerstaff. He's said to be looking to unload Knight in the off-season, now that Raymond Felton's got it all together.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

personally id start banks over blake...
knight or blake arent going to be the turning point move for this franchise.. which has to be what we're looking at doing this off-season.
knight for cheap would be a great back up PG if we get rid of hudson and jaric though


----------



## socco

endora60 said:


> 2) Brevin Knight from Charlotte. With Raymond Felton getting himself properly together, Knight's become superfluous. Not the greatest attitude sometimes, but he's solid and can provide scoring and assist Garnett.


Brevin Knight is exactly what this team needs. Think the trade exception we got and the three 2nd rounders could do it? Do that, resign Banks for $2.4Mil saving the MLE, draft Gay, trade Jaric for a big man, and use the MLE to sign another big guy. I'd be very happry with that offseason.


----------



## Avalanche

Most likely scenario.......


----------



## endora60

That's just dreadful. ^^^

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

never said that whats most likely to happen would be pretty ...
hell even KG looks worried lol


----------



## endora60

socco said:


> Brevin Knight is exactly what this team needs. Think the trade exception we got and the three 2nd rounders could do it? Do that, resign Banks for $2.4Mil saving the MLE, draft Gay, trade Jaric for a big man, and use the MLE to sign another big guy. I'd be very happry with that offseason.


The trade exception and three 2nd rounders might not do it, but it'd be close enough as no never mind, and the Bobcats might say whatever and go for it.

Will Banks re-sign for $2.4M? Any reasonable possibility some other team'd pay him more? I don't see it, personally, but one of you who knows his play better than I do might think otherwise.

Drafting Gay sounds good.

Who's going to trade you a decent big man for Jaric? He's the poster boy for two Snickers bars and a 2nd round pick.

Who've you got in mind for that MLE "another big guy"?

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35

I like Brevin Knight, he's quite the player assist and steals wise. So basically he is Banks but older and a slower with better vision. I say it's one or the other. Having Banks and Knight may or may not be a good combo. Why not go for someone who has something that Banks doesn't. Offseason scenario for me: let banks go draft Foye/Marcus Williams, the 3 second rounders that can shoot. Trade Griff and Jaric to Mil for Jamal Magloire. Take our MLE and nab Mike James. The lineup would be:
C-Magloire
PF-KG
SF-Hassell
SG-Ricky Davis
PG-Mike James

Bench:McCants, Foye/Williams, THud, Blount, Madsen, ?3 second rounders?, ?Anthony Carter? ?Bracey Wright?

What do you think? I know everyone loves Banks, but I think the pg's at the top of the draft have more potential.


----------



## socco

Banks and Knight aren't similar. Banks is a scorer, Knight is a passer. The reason why I want Knight so much is because he brings something to our team that we don't have. He can actually run the offense, that's not what Banks does.


----------



## abwowang

socco said:


> Brevin Knight is exactly what this team needs. Think the trade exception we got and the three 2nd rounders could do it? Do that, resign Banks for $2.4Mil saving the MLE, draft Gay, trade Jaric for a big man, and use the MLE to sign another big guy. I'd be very happry with that offseason.


I like everything u said EXCEPT draft gay.

We dont need another passive guy with plenty of potential. We need an aggressive player who can contribute NOW. We dont need to slowly improve, we need to DRASTICALLY improve. Kg is tired of it, and fans are tired of it...


----------



## socco

abwowang said:


> I like everything u said EXCEPT draft gay.
> 
> We dont need another passive guy with plenty of potential. We need an aggressive player who can contribute NOW. We dont need to slowly improve, we need to DRASTICALLY improve. Kg is tired of it, and fans are tired of it...


The way I look at it is that if we're expecting much out of that pick we're screwed anyways. I say take the best player. And Gay has the potential to be a legitimate superstar in this league. I think this draft is 6 deep anyways (without Noah), so if we stay at 6 I think the pick is going to be easy. I'm hoping Gay or Roy, leaning more towards Gay right now because of how good he can be.


----------



## JBoog35

Basically what I was trying to say was why keep Banks or go for Brevin Knight when we have the opportunity to nab a top flight pg in the draft. If Gay is available I am all over it, if not, why not a Foye or Marcus Williams? I seriously don't see Banks or Knight as GREAT options, I see them as more of stop gaps.


----------



## JuX

I admit I don't consider the move in the PG position unless we trade Jaric or let Banks go, not least yet.


----------



## Avalanche

if we can get stacked on the wings, or get a solid center over the off season i have no problem with banks getting the starting role.

i would preffer to get a different back up for him though, solid veteran presence off the bench.... similar to gary payton this year.... but not gary payton! lol


----------



## abwowang

*sigh*
either way sounds like minny will just barely make the 8th seed again, and have a lot of difficulty moving past that...


----------



## Avalanche

8th seed is still a step in the right direction... 
i think that definately we can make the playoffs and cause some problems next year if just a couple of moves go our way over the offseason


----------



## abwowang

just now during the clips vs nugs they said that "KG would love to play with Cassell again next year"... 

they were talkin about whether or not clips would extend contracts for cassell and kaman.. 

i would love to see cassell and KG together again. 
i still think they woulda won the western conference finals couple years back had cassell been healthy..


----------



## JuX

I've heard from another game, about Sam. They have thinking about signing him to a 2 years contract. I hope I heard it wrong. Then, they recently said Sam did not want to go there, but now he does.


----------



## Avalanche

cassel has seems to really be enjoying his time at the clips, and i think hes going to be re-signing...
otherwise id love to get the martian back in minny.


----------



## endora60

abwowang said:


> just now during the clips vs nugs they said that "KG would love to play with Cassell again next year"...
> 
> they were talkin about whether or not clips would extend contracts for cassell and kaman..
> 
> i would love to see cassell and KG together again.
> i still think they woulda won the western conference finals couple years back had cassell been healthy..


I can't imagine _any_ reason why Cassell and Kaman wouldn't be tops on the To Do list for the Clips. Is Cassell maybe a tad long in the tooth now? Sure--and he's also the catalyst that got the Clips into the Playoffs for the first time since Christ was a kid. Unless he asks for something truly outrageous, LA will have him re-signed on July 13th. 

Kaman's still nobody idea of a defensive force, but he's certainly a reasonable choice for the list of Most Improved Players. The guy rocks on offense. There's no way the Clips get as far as they have without him; he'll be re-signed too, no doubt.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

endora60 said:


> I can't imagine _any_ reason why Cassell and Kaman wouldn't be tops on the To Do list for the Clips. Is Cassell maybe a tad long in the tooth now? Sure--and he's also the catalyst that got the Clips into the Playoffs for the first time since Christ was a kid. Unless he asks for something truly outrageous, LA will have him re-signed on July 13th.
> 
> Kaman's still nobody idea of a defensive force, but he's certainly a reasonable choice for the list of Most Improved Players. The guy rocks on offense. There's no way the Clips get as far as they have without him; he'll be re-signed too, no doubt.
> 
> Laurie


exaclty right, kaman and cassel would be 2 great additions next to a KG lead squad (which is obvious from cassels last time here) ... but i definately see the clippers doing everything in their power to resign them both, they have been a huge part of their current playoffs run, which looks like it will push well beyond the first round. i dont see either of them moving at all, let alone to the wolves


----------



## Avalanche

on another note, during the bucks/pistons game i saw last night they were mentioning jamaal magloire and his future (or lack there of) with the bucks.
they said that because of his half court, more solid post game he doesnt really suit the bucks traditional run, up tempo game and they may look to move him for a more mobile big man.
with the lack of minutes eddie griffin was getting over the second half of the season, as much as i like him he appears to be expendable.

how would you guys feel about (including fillers obviously, possibly hudson or jaric) a deal of eddie griffin for jamaal?


----------



## JuX

Namely Madsen as a filler for Jamaal, I'm good to go. The Wolves isn't exactly as a faster tempo team with lots of points off the transition.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Namely Madsen as a filler for Jamaal, I'm good to go. The Wolves isn't exactly as a faster tempo team with lots of points off the transition.


this is true, madsen and griffin would be ok with me for jamaal, possibly one of the 2nd rounders this year aswell.
not sure how milwaukee would feel on the deal, but food for thought none the less


----------



## JBoog35

If they want up tempo, they arent going to want Jaric and they already have plenty of PG's. I think that they might jump for Griff, maybe they take Madsen/ maybe not, they might go for the second rounder more easily than for Mad Dogg. Either way Casey and Griff are not going to work, Magloire would be a huge upgrade at the Center spot. I 100% would love the move.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> If they want up tempo, they arent going to want Jaric and they already have plenty of PG's. I think that they might jump for Griff, maybe they take Madsen/ maybe not, they might go for the second rounder more easily than for Mad Dogg. Either way Casey and Griff are not going to work, Magloire would be a huge upgrade at the Center spot. I 100% would love the move.


agreed... second rounder wont make the salaries match though, hence jaric or madsen.


----------



## abwowang

magloire is an ALL STAR!! 

of course!

BUT.. if we get rid of madsen AND griffin... we probably need to pick up a bruiser/rebounder, cause all we got are magloire, blount, KG at center/PF spots... 

i would love to see reggie evans here in minny


----------



## Avalanche

abwowang said:


> magloire is an ALL STAR!!
> 
> of course!
> 
> BUT.. if we get rid of madsen AND griffin... we probably need to pick up a bruiser/rebounder, cause all we got are magloire, blount, KG at center/PF spots...
> 
> i would love to see reggie evans here in minny


magloire and blount at the 5 spot is a very strong rotation.
we only need a 4 for spot minutes, possibly the draft could solve that issue.. depending on what else we do over the off season.
try and throw something at the grizz to get chris taft cheap?


----------



## abwowang

ah taft is good, he has nice post moves as well ... 

taft has been healthy right?.. he jsut fell out of the rotation... 

hed be a good pickup.. 

Magloire, blount
KG, taft
Hassell
Ricky
Marbury? haha.. 

Banks, mccants, reed... 
this aint a bad team..


----------



## JBoog35

I think that picking up Magloire would make this team immidiately better. You say we need a bruiser, I agree with the eariler mentioned spot minute 4 theory. If we keep Reed, I am sure that spot can be filled by one of the three second rounders. I think Craig Smith out of BC would easily be a good bruiser, easy filler player. Either way Minny would be able to make it work if they got Magloire. They become better with Magloire, high lottery pick off the bench, and a Mid Level Exception for a good veteran. This team could be a playoff team if those things happen. Magloire would be best option this summer, not Marbury.


----------



## Avalanche

C. Magloire, Blount
PF. KG, Taft, Craig Smith
SF. Hassel, Carney/Gay, James White
SG. Mccants, MLE? Jaric if not involved in a trade?
PG. Marbury, Banks

i could live wit a squad like that, not gonna happen but its prety strong on paper


----------



## abwowang

i think its possible... i will like it


----------



## JuX

I hope it'll be happening.


----------



## JBoog35

I doubt it, It'll be either Magloire or Marbs, and let's remember he didn't like Minny and wanted to go east, he got to NJ, then NY. Seems like maybe he wants to stay out there, I'd say Francis would be more likely, and I would prefer it more, but I doubt either.

I say throw Griff and Mad Dogg to Mil for Magloire. Sign a big man with the MLE. Throw someone Jaric and a 2nd rounder to move higher in the second or low in the first. Some way to rid of Jaric. Draft Gay or Carney, Draft big guy in first second. Draft a slash 2/3 player with the 2nd, 2nd rounder. Take G Mac with the last 2nd rounder, because I am a fan. He is the reason why they stayed afloat after Melo left, he was the reason they won when Melo was there, he was better than Warrick who went in the first. He's clutch, he's dependable, and he's a good gamble that late. This is what the team looks like:

C- Magloire, Blount
PF - KG, <Francisco Elson, Reggie Evans, Nazr, Nene, or Joel Przybilla> (MLE), Craig Smith or Paul Davis(1st, 2nd rounder)
SF - Ricky Davis, Gay/Carney (1st rounder), PJ Tucker or James White(2nd, 2nd rounder)
SG- Hassell, McCants, Bracey Wright (D League)
PG- Banks, AC, T Hud (resigned), Macnammara (last 2nd rounder, D League)


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> C- Magloire, Blount
> PF - KG, <Francisco Elson, Reggie Evans, Nazr, Nene, or Joel Przybilla> (MLE), Craig Smith or Paul Davis(1st, 2nd rounder)
> SF - Ricky Davis, Gay/Carney (1st rounder), PJ Tucker or James White(2nd, 2nd rounder)
> SG- Hassell, McCants, Bracey Wright (D League)
> PG- Banks, AC, T Hud (resigned), Macnammara (last 2nd rounder, D League)


thats not too bad either... bit thin after banks at pg.. carter wont be very good next season, and its been a while since troy has been on a court.
nene would be a huge pick up, but not gonna happen.
with the wing players, thats a very strong rotation, but i do think mccants will end up starting next season as a pure scorer, which will make ricky less important to the squad and a possible trade part.

pretty good looking team though


----------



## JBoog35

Avalanche said:


> thats not too bad either... bit thin after banks at pg.. carter wont be very good next season, and its been a while since troy has been on a court.
> nene would be a huge pick up, but not gonna happen.
> with the wing players, thats a very strong rotation, but i do think mccants will end up starting next season as a pure scorer, which will make ricky less important to the squad and a possible trade part.
> 
> pretty good looking team though


 The PG spot is a little weak, but if we trade Ricky and keep Jaric as Banks' backup with THUD, I still don't like it. Bobby Jackson is a FA this year by the way. I loved him while he was here. Any thoughts on bringing in Bobby Jackson and maybe Voshon Leonard for shooting. A little keep it in the state gopher connection, veteran back court thing?


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> The PG spot is a little weak, but if we trade Ricky and keep Jaric as Banks' backup with THUD, I still don't like it. Bobby Jackson is a FA this year by the way. I loved him while he was here. Any thoughts on bringing in Bobby Jackson and maybe Voshon Leonard for shooting. A little keep it in the state gopher connection, veteran back court thing?


if we can pick up some solid big men via trade i wouldnt mind bringing them in... solid vets for a change of pace from banks/mccants... leonard's outside shot would help no end


----------



## moss_is_1

Bonzi Wells is a free agent I think this year he could be a guy to play some SF for us. He's naturaly a SG but he's a great rebounder and he's around 6-8 and he's got some weight to throw around, just throwing it out there.

Ideally I'd like to sneak Josh Smith away from Atlanta but they would want a big guy, maybe Griff and and Jaric? they need a pg and a big man the salaries wouldnt match up but they could toss in some filler.


----------



## Avalanche

moss_is_1 said:


> Bonzi Wells is a free agent I think this year he could be a guy to play some SF for us. He's naturaly a SG but he's a great rebounder and he's around 6-8 and he's got some weight to throw around, just throwing it out there.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to sneak Josh Smith away from Atlanta but they would want a big guy, maybe Griff and and Jaric? they need a pg and a big man the salaries wouldnt match up but they could toss in some filler.


Josh smith would be huge, kid is going to be a star and alongside mccants would have a great future... but the hawks know they have a special player and i dont see him moving.
bonzi's more like 6'6 but even so, he is strong and would be great on the wings... it all depends on whether any swingman of ours are moved via trade first


----------



## abwowang

bonzi is only 6 5. 
i love the way he plays .... SOMETIMES.

when i say sometimes... im talkin about when he plays around the perimeter jackin up 3s. 
hes most effective downlow, posting, and rebounding. but he doesnt like playin down there a lot.


----------



## JBoog35

There are a lot of good wings in the FA period, bad move by McHale? Possibly. We got Blount but we traded Wally for Ricky, maybe we should have moved Wally for a big man, that way we could have picked up a bonzi, a Peja, a Harpring, or a Flip Murray this offseason.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> There are a lot of good wings in the FA period, bad move by McHale? Possibly. We got Blount but we traded Wally for Ricky, maybe we should have moved Wally for a big man, that way we could have picked up a bonzi, a Peja, a Harpring, or a Flip Murray this offseason.


if nothing comes from an iverson or a marbury trade then we could use ricky to pick up a solid big man, or possibly something like griff for magloire as he's not being used here much.
looks like at our pick in the draft it will be a swingman, which would give us enough depth to make some moves


----------



## Avalanche

we need to fire mchale and hire kiki now


----------



## JuX

Ha, but now I'm not sure by his recent moves this past season.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Ha, but now I'm not sure by his recent moves this past season.


patterson and evans was a great move this season IMO, addressed the exact needs the nugs had, the team just didnt seem to get it all together.
i would have a lot more faith in the wolves improving this off season if kiki was in charge over mchale


----------



## truth

As a Knick fan,the thought of trading marbury for the likes of jaric,Griffin and hassel makes me cringe...I cant see how you guys wouldnt jump all over that....

makes no sense whatsoever,and you guys are hesitant??


----------



## endora60

truth said:


> As a Knick fan,the thought of trading marbury for the likes of jaric,Griffin and hassel makes me cringe...I cant see how you guys wouldnt jump all over that....
> 
> makes no sense whatsoever,and you guys are hesitant??


Of course.

Jaric, Griffin and Hassle are eternal dead weight, but Marbury's not all _that_ much better this last couple of years--and he's got that hellaciously lousy attitude to boot. Look at his behavior this past season and tell me he's a guy with the team's welfare first in his mind. Show us that he wants to get along with people and is willing to make concessions for the good of the organization.

IOW, how's he not a total jerk who'd drive Garnett to smacking him to the floor inside a week? How's he going to help the Wolves get back?

Laurie


----------



## JuX

endora60 said:


> Of course.
> 
> Jaric, Griffin and *Hassle are eternal dead weight,* but Marbury's not all _that_ much better this last couple of years--and he's got that hellaciously lousy attitude to boot. Look at his behavior this past season and tell me he's a guy with the team's welfare first in his mind. Show us that he wants to get along with people and is willing to make concessions for the good of the organization.
> 
> IOW, how's he not a total jerk who'd drive Garnett to smacking him to the floor inside a week? How's he going to help the Wolves get back?
> 
> Laurie


That got my curiosity going. Why do you consider Hassell the dead weight? He's the best defensive presence we got besides KG. Sure, his offense is not his real niche, but it seems to be coming around that's all we know for now.


----------



## socco

She was talking about Hassle, not Hassell.


----------



## JBoog35

Considering Larry Brown is over stocked at the gaurds, Hassel and Griff would be perfect for his style. At least off the bench. He doesn't use Q, Crawford, Marbs, Francis, or Nate right. He sure does love his role players though. I remember how much he loved Eric Snow and Raja Bell.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> She was talking about Hassle, not Hassell.


LOL. Seriously, what's the ****?


----------



## truth

JBoog35 said:


> Considering Larry Brown is over stocked at the gaurds, Hassel and Griff would be perfect for his style. At least off the bench. He doesn't use Q, Crawford, Marbs, Francis, or Nate right. He sure does love his role players though. I remember how much he loved Eric Snow and Raja Bell.


i agree with your assessment of Brown,and this is the only reason this trade has legs....

Brown was no angel in the Knick saga,and he has a nasty habit of calling guys out in the press.I am not a huge fan od Starbury,and he says some incredibly dumb thigs,but he can still play...He was blamed for things that were way beyond his control....

larry started 42 lineups,an opening day lineup of Matt Barnes at the 3 and Antonio Davis at the 4...
Q couldnt hit the backboard half the time,yet Larry stuck with him...The truth of the matter is Larry was the wrong guy to coach the this group of players,and Steph was the fall guy...

This trade only makes sense if Griff can play the 3,as the Knicks have Frye and Lee at the 4..And i do think its going to happen 

BTW,could Griff play the 3??


----------



## JBoog35

truth said:


> BTW,could Griff play the 3??


Yes, I think he's better suited to the outside, when he had his best year he was hittin threes waitin around the perimeter. Which doesn't make sense, he is good o rebounder and a good shot blocker??? But offensively, he was best used as a 3 or a 4 who roams outside of the paint.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> Yes, I think he's better suited to the outside, when he had his best year he was hittin threes waitin around the perimeter. Which doesn't make sense, he is good o rebounder and a good shot blocker??? But offensively, he was best used as a 3 or a 4 who roams outside of the paint.


i think he's better on offense at the high post, free throw line length away from the basket cutting back and forth... he loves to shoot 3's and can do it quite well for a guy his size.. but his career 3pt% is nothing to write home about.
defensively he's definately better off in the post
i wouldnt want him playing the 3 personally


----------



## truth

Avalanche said:


> i think he's better on offense at the high post, free throw line length away from the basket cutting back and forth... he loves to shoot 3's and can do it quite well for a guy his size.. but his career 3pt% is nothing to write home about.
> defensively he's definately better off in the post
> i wouldnt want him playing the 3 personally


While hassel is the player Brown would love,Griffin is exactly the type of player Zeke falls in love with..A bit troubled with lots of potential......

Dont know how much time Griff would see at the 4,but there is definetly a void at the 3 for the Knicks


----------



## socco

truth said:


> Dont know how much time Griff would see at the 4,but there is definetly a void at the 3 for the Knicks


Eddie Griffin is definately not a SF.


----------



## sheefo13

If somehow Griffin can get sometype of confidence going and eye surgery, he is going to be in that form that he was in a couple of years ago. The problem is, both are about as unlikely as me growing 5 inchies in the next 2 months.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> If somehow Griffin can get sometype of confidence going and eye surgery, he is going to be in that form that he was in a couple of years ago. The problem is, both are about as unlikely as me growing 5 inchies in the next 2 months.


hey i'll grow 5 inches in 2 months as well, ill be ready to come in and solve our 3 pt shooting woes  .. i'll be ready by summer camp lol

i do hope we get some decent value back for eddie though


----------



## endora60

Juxtaposed said:


> LOL. Seriously, what's the ****?


Sweetie, if I corrected the spelling of every poster on this board--which I'm quite capable of doing--there'd be no room for posts dealing with anything else. You're _sure_ you'd like to have fun with my spelling error?

Laurie


----------



## JuX

endora60 said:


> Sweetie, if I corrected the spelling of every poster on this board--which I'm quite capable of doing--there'd be no room for posts dealing with anything else. You're _sure_ you'd like to have fun with my spelling error?
> 
> Laurie


Haha, no. I was really confused. I thought I was actually right at this point, but I figured it out anyways.


----------



## Avalanche

you guys think we could throw ricky, eddie and a pick at pheonix for marion who they are apparently looking to move?


----------



## endora60

Avalanche said:


> you guys think we could throw ricky, eddie and a pick at pheonix for marion who they are apparently looking to move?


They are?! Wow. Hadn't heard that. Why on Earth would they move Marion?

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35

I wonder that as well, I think he's great for that offense, not so sure on how he'd do elsewhere.


----------



## Avalanche

endora60 said:


> They are?! Wow. Hadn't heard that. Why on Earth would they move Marion?
> 
> Laurie


Wouldnt have a clue... ill grab a link asap.
would be a stupid move IMO


----------



## Avalanche

> There's also Shawn Marion. The talk around the NBA is the suns will be willing to listen very carefully for offers for mation this summer with Amare Stoudemire and Kurt Thomas due back. Boris Diaw fitting into marions role and the possibility of re-signing Tim Thomas. _Chicago Tribune_


http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

just a hoopshype rumour at the moment, but i think i saw it elsewhere aswell


----------



## JBoog35

That rumor came out of a Chicago newspaper. They rumor as bad as Peter Vescey. Don't read much into it unless you hear about from another paper.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> That rumor came out of a Chicago newspaper. They rumor as bad as Peter Vescey. Don't read much into it unless you hear about from another paper.


yeah i know, as i said that was from hoopshype aswell, neither is very reliable.

i have however seen or heard it from somewhere else, but i cant seem to find the link....

if its true i think ricky and eddie would be a solid start in making a trade for him, they would do very well in the suns system and marion + KG would give me a great deal of hope for next season.
2 of the top 3 rebounders in the league on the same squad.


----------



## JBoog35

yeah I would like that idea, more needs to be done though than just that. some shooters would be great so Marion can drive and dish.


----------



## Avalanche

i'd love to get Qrich from the knicks for cheap to come off the bench on the wing....
didnt go down to well here last time i suggested it though lol


----------



## JBoog35

Yeah Q Rich is making some decent bucks tough, not sure we want that salary.


----------



## JuX

JBoog35 said:


> Yeah Q Rich is making some decent bucks tough, not sure we want that salary.


I agree, and they don't have that much money just for him to be lured over here.


----------

